# Welche Grafikkarte für meine Zwecke?



## Birbey (22. Januar 2019)

*Welche Grafikkarte für meine Zwecke?*

Hallo,

ich will mir ein neues Notebook kaufen. Welche Grafikkarte ist geeignet, wenn ich nur FIFA 19 und 20, 21, 22 zukunftsicher flüssig mindestens auf HD oder noch besser Full HD spielen möchte.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2019)

Zukunftssicher ist realtiv, ich tippe nämlich, dass Fifa in ein paar Jahren den nächsten großen Sprung machen wird.
Für den Moment würde ich sagen eine GeForce 1060 6GB.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2019)

Aktuell reicht sogar eine Nvidia 950m oder AMD RX 560, denn Fifa braucht nicht viel. Aber drunter kann es schwer werden.

Bei den künftigen Versionen weiß man natürlich noch nicht, was Sache sein wird. Was kannst/willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Birbey (23. Januar 2019)

Ich will maximal 700 Euro ausgeben, noch besser bis 600 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2019)

Birbey schrieb:


> Ich will maximal 700 Euro ausgeben, noch besser bis 600 Euro.



Da kommen dann nur diese zwei in Frage:

https://geizhals.de/asus-x550ik-dm049t-schwarz-90nb0gxj-m00550-a1795943.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  mit ner AMD RX 560, aber keine SSD, dafür 1TB Festplatte
https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-e15-e5-575g-53t1-nh-gdzev-002-a1947990.html?hloc=at&hloc=de mit ner Nvidia 950m und SSD, aber keine Festplatte und kein Windows.

mit ner 950m läuft Fifa 19 auf Full HD und maximalen Details mit mehr als 50 FPS; allerdings war in dem Testnotebook eine stärkere CPU drin als in dem Acer (Klick auf den FPS-Wert zeigt die CPU)  => https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-950M.134808.0.html
  ein Stück runterscollen. Noch weiter unten kommt Fifa 18, da sind es 76 FPS.

Die RX 560 schafft in Fifa, siehe hier ebenfalls weiter unten https://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-RX-560-Laptop.194832.0.html  , sogar über 120 FPS. Aber Fifa 19 wurde da nicht getestet.


Alle anderen Notebooks bis 700€ haben deutlich schwächere Grafikkarten. Da das Asus nur 600€ kostet, wäre es vlt eine gute Wahl, wenn du es nimmst und dann noch eine SSD selbst dazu einbaust, falls das Notebook dafür Platz hat. Da müsstest Du Windows dann selbst neu installieren.




DEUTLICH stärker wäre das hier https://geizhals.de/asus-fx553vd-dm603-90nb0dw7-m08890-a1680905.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   aber das wäre dann an Deiner Grenze, und es hat keine SSD und kein Windows. Das wäre aber das einzige Notebook bis 700€, bei dem die Grafikkarte dann wirklich deutlich stärker als in den beiden anderen wäre.


----------



## Birbey (24. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Vorschläge.

Asus kommt nicht in Frage. Hatte ich schon mal. Da flogen die Tasten der Tastatur schon raus.

Wie ist der hier? Hat der keinen DVD-Brenner?

Grafikkarte müsste am Besten sein.

https://preisvergleich.check24.de/g...MIlODBj-mF4AIV1uWaCh0EQg7OEAQYAiABEgJVA_D_BwE


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2019)

Birbey schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorschläge.
> 
> Asus kommt nicht in Frage. Hatte ich schon mal. Da flogen die Tasten der Tastatur schon raus.


 das solltest du nicht verallgemeinern. Jeder Hersteller (außer vlt Apple) hat oder hatte Modelle, die nicht gut waren, oder Phasen, in denen das Unternehmen nichts gutes auf den Markt brachte. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass bei jedem Hersteller Leute ganz ganz miese Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Selbst bei Sony, die vor Jahren noch als mögliche Konkurrenz zu Apple galten und deren Notebooks deutlich teurer als vergleichbare von Asus, Acer, HP oder Lenovo waren: da ist bei meinem Bruder die Tastatur nach 4 Monaten kaputtgegangen, repariert, 2 Monate später wieder kaputt, per Garantie neues Notebook, nach einem Jahr wieder kaputt...  ein 1000€-Notebook ohne Gamingpower, reines Officemodell.




> Wie ist der hier? Hat der keinen DVD-Brenner?
> 
> Grafikkarte müsste am Besten sein.
> 
> https://preisvergleich.check24.de/g...MIlODBj-mF4AIV1uWaCh0EQg7OEAQYAiABEgJVA_D_BwE


   Der wäre gut, koset dann halt mehr als Deine eigentliche Grenze. Und anscheinende erst ab März zu haben: als ich eben die Cyberportseite geladen hab, stand ganz kurz "erwartet … März", bevor sich die Info in "verfügbar vorraussichtlich… " umwandelte. Bei compteruniverse steht auch was von mehr als 4 Wochen.

Der Dell hat auch kein Windows dabei, falls das wichtig ist.


Hier wären noch zwei, wenn du doch bis 750€ gehen kannst: https://www.alternate.de/Lenovo/Leg...duct/1459928?campaign=Notebook/Lenovo/1459928   allerdings ohne SSD; aber mit Windows
https://www.comtech.de/lenovo-ideap...ign=Notebook-und-Tablet/Notebooks-und-Laptops  mit 16GB Optane-Speicher, was keine richtige SSD ist, aber wichtige Teile von Windows schneller laden lässt.

Was bei der GTX 1050 nicht so dolle ist: die hat meist nur 2GB Speicher. DIe 1050 Ti wäre schneller und hat bei den meisten Modellen 4GB, dann zahlst du aber nochmal 30-50€ mehr. 


Wegen DVD: das haben heutzutage die meisten Notebooks nicht mehr, dafür bieten sie dann oft die Option, ein zweites Laufwerk und/oder eine SSD einzubauen, und bei MOdellen mit richtigem Grafikchip kann man den Platz besser für die Kühlung nutzen. Die Leute heutzutage nutzen halt kaum noch CD/DVD, man bekommt ja fast alles per Download. Schau mal nur aus Spaß: https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&asd=on&...ieren&sort=p&xf=2377_15.9~2379_15~8150_NVIDIA  15,6-Zoll-Notebooks mit Nvidia-Grafikkarte bis 1000€. Da gibt es knapp 890 Stück - und 790 haben KEIN Disc-Laufwerk... 

Wenn du das unbedingt brauchst, müsstest du dich entweder sehr einschränken bei der Auswahl oder einen Brenner für USB besorgen, ca 20€..


----------



## Birbey (24. Januar 2019)

Danke. Mache mir nur sorgen, ob Full HD nicht alles mikrig wirkt beim Surfen oder so.

Gibt es da irgendwas zwischen 1366 und 1920, beispielsweise mit 1440 und eine guten Grafikkarte?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2019)

Birbey schrieb:


> Danke. Mache mir nur sorgen, ob Full HD nicht alles mikrig wirkt beim Surfen oder so.
> 
> Gibt es da irgendwas zwischen 1366 und 1920, beispielsweise mit 1440 und eine guten Grafikkarte?


 Windows und die Programme sind längst von auf FUll-HD eingestellt, da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Du kannst auch ganz simpel bei WIndows oder im Browser die Größe der Menüs und Darstellung vergrößern oder verkleinern. Laptops mit weniger als Full-HD und trotzdem ner nennenswerten Grafikkarte gibt es meines Wissens nicht mehr. Es gibt nur noch ein paar Office-Notebooks, die ein Display mit weniger als Full-HD haben, damit das Notebook nochmal 20-30€ billiger sein kann als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Birbey (25. Januar 2019)

Also Asus kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.

Ein Laufwerk benötige ich für meine Kinder. Da gibt es immer mal noch CDs und DVDs.

Wie ist den Geforce MX150? Laut GPU Benchmark um einiges schlechter als 1050 und Radeon 560.

Muss wohl mit dem Preis nach oben.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2019)

Birbey schrieb:


> Also Asus kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.
> 
> Ein Laufwerk benötige ich für meine Kinder. Da gibt es immer mal noch CDs und DVDs.


 dafür gibt es wie gesagt ja externe Laufwerke.



> Wie ist den Geforce MX150? Laut GPU Benchmark um einiges schlechter als 1050 und Radeon 560.


 ja, deutlich schwächer. 



> Muss wohl mit dem Preis nach oben.


 Ja, oder halt nach kurzer Zeit ggf. wieder ein neues kaufe. 

Mit Laufwerk: 

Mit einer GTX 1050: https://geizhals.de/medion-erazer-p6681-md-60607-a1778802.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
günstiger trotz sogar einer GTX 1050 Ti wäre das hier https://geizhals.de/hp-pavilion-17-ab422ng-4pn06ea-abd-a1839996.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  aber ohne Windows
für 600€ mit einer 950m, aber auch ohne Windows https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-e15-e5-575g-53t1-nh-gdzev-002-a1947990.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Birbey (4. Februar 2019)

Wie ist die Vega 8? Ich glaube nicht so gut.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2019)

Birbey schrieb:


> Wie ist die Vega 8? Ich glaube nicht so gut.


 Nein, das ist nur eine CPU-Grafikeinheit und schwächer als eine 950m, sogar schwächer als eine 940m oder MX130.


----------

